# الالياف الضوئيه 2



## وليد1314 (12 يونيو 2006)

*​

[*]مراحل تصنيع الألياف الضوئية
تصنع الألياف الضوئية من زجاج ذو درجة نقاء عالية جدا بحيث تقل الشوائب فيه أو قد تنعدم وتمر عملية التصنيع بعدة مراحل كما يلي:​
المرحلة الأولى : إنتاج اسطوانة زجاجية غير مشكلة.
تنتج الاسطوانة الزجاجيــة الغير مشكلـــة المستخدمة في عمليــة التصنيــع من خلال عمليـة تسمى​​modified chemical vapour deposition حيث يمرر الأكسجين على محلول من كلوريد السيليكون (SiCl4) و كلوريد الجرمانيوم (GeCl4) وفى وجود مجموعه أخرى من الكيماويات. يتحكم الخليط الناتج في الخواص الفيزيائية والضوئية للزجاج ( معامل انكسار الزجاج ومعامل التمدد وكذلك في درجة انصهار الزجاج ). تمرر الأبخرة المتصاعدة داخل أنبوب من الكوارتز مثبت على ماكينة دواره عندما تدور يتحرك أسفل منها لهب فتتسبب الحرارة العالية في تفاعل السيليكون مع الجرمانيوم مع الأكسجين لتكوين أكسيد السليكون (SiO2) و أكسيد الجرمانيوم (GeO2) . كما تتسبب الحرارة أيضا في ترسيب أكسيد السليكون و أكسيد الجرمانيوم على جدار الأنبوب من الداخل فيندمجان معا لتكوين الزجاج الخام المطلوب حيث يمكن التحكم بدرجة نقاء و صفات الزجاج المتكون من خلال التحكم بالخليط. 
​

المرحلة الثانية : سحب الألياف الضوئية من هذه الاسطوانة الزجاجية.
يتم سحب الألياف من اسطوانة الزجاج الغير مشكلة بوضعها في أداة السحب حيث ينزل الزجاج الخام في فرن كربوني درجة حرارته تبلغ حوالي 1900 إلي 2200 درجة مئوية. فتبدأ المقدمة في الذوبان حتى ينزل الذائب بتأثير الجاذبية و بمجرد سقوطه يبرد مكونا الجديلة الضوئية. هذه الجديلة تعالج بتغليفها المتتابع أثناء سحبها بواسطة (​​Tractor ) مع استمرار قياس نصف قطر الليف الناتج باستخدام ميكرومتر ليزري. تبلغ سرعة إنتاج الألياف الضوئية من الاسطوانة الزجاجية الخام من10الى20 م/ث.​​


المرحلة الثالثة : اختبار الألياف الضوئية.
يتم في المرحلة الاخيره اختبار الألياف الضوئية من حيث:​
معامل الانكسار

الشكل الهندسي من حيث قطر القلب و الطبقة المحيطة و التي لابد أن تكون متساوية السمك على كل الجوانب.

تحملها لقوي الشد

تشتت الإشارات الضوئية منها

سعة حمل المعلومات (سعة إرسال) وهى عدد الإشارات التي يمكن أن يحملها الليف الضوئي في نفس الوقت.

تحملها لدرجات الحرارة والرطوبة

إمكانية توصيل الضوء تحت الماء

اضمحلال الموجات بداخلها وهى مقدار الفقد في الاشاره الضوئية بالنسبة للطول الموجي للاشاره خلال مسافة الإرسال.

بالرغم من أن استخدام الألياف الضوئية لنقل المعلومات عبر المسافات الطويلة استحوذ على معظم اهتمام الشركات المنتجة لكابلات الألياف الضوئية إلا أنها استخدمت أيضا لنقل المعلومات عبر المسافات القصيرة حيث أمكن توصيل الكمبيوترات الرئيسية بالكمبيوترات الطرفية.​* 

*:14:​*


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (16 يونيو 2006)

الاخ وليد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل يمكن المساعدة حول موضوع الالياف البصريه هل لديك مصادر اومعلومات تستطيع ارسالها لكوني طالب في هندسة البصريات الالكترونيه


----------



## وليد1314 (16 يونيو 2006)

*الالياف البصريه*

الاخ محمد الجوداوى
يوجد عندى كتاب قيم جدا عن قياسات الالياف البصريه وهو مفصل لكل ماتريد فى هذا الموضوع.
ولكنى لاأعرف كيف أستطيع ايصاله لك. كونى موجود فى مصر 
فهل تستطيع اخبارى عن الطريقه التى من خلالها اوصل لك هذا الكتاب
مع تحياتى لك


----------



## TheTeck (22 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ وليد


----------



## nyaz (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد اعرف هل شعيرة الالياف الضوئية خطيرة اذا دخلت جسم الانسان اثنا تركيب الشبكة سمعت يمكن ان تحدث جلطة اويوقف الدماغ اويحدث سرطان الدم ارجو الافادة


----------



## اسامةطايل (25 يناير 2010)

الف الف شكر اخى الغالى


----------



## الطيبضوالبيت (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير للإيضاح، لو سمحت ممكن تفصل طريقه إجراء الإختبارات للألياف الضوئيه


----------



## Dalia Elsayed (2 يوليو 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

